# All Digests for Newsletter 2984



## Guest (10 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Mar 23, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

My Favourite Things Infinity Scarf
Knitting Paradise Daily Digest
Sock Madness - 2nd Pair Complete
*User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials*

Jean Freenhowe design website
How to knit lifted increases
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

Finally finished!
Hooded poncho for my daughter.
Seagull Cardigan
Multiplying bunnies
Tunisian Plus - John
Baby dress K
Just finished!
Copycat Cowl
Items for donation
My Progress......
Kinzie jacket and hat.
Crochet blanket
Simple Knit Wrap
Patterns
Hats K
Quilt ladder
Strange Brew
Yellow bear
Wrap k
Sock yarn items
*Machine Knitting*

Is anyone using a Knitmaster 155 medium guage?
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Xray machines
Why I Smoke Weed
Knee Replacement Surgery
Printer
kk's Vernal Absurdity
Just a brag
Administration Has Done It!
Interesting story on a library that is in Vermont and Quebec
Butterflies Filmed in Slow Motion
kk's Tuesday Treasures
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 12th November, 2021
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

SOLD 5 Skeins Stylecraft Special Yarns DK Weight
Teri 100% Cotton Yarn For Sale
2 knitting Books. Pending
*Links and Resources*

The 10 best edge stitch knitting techniques
Rosewood Scarf (K)
Tulip Tunic for Women, S-XL (K)
How to keep knitting from curling
Claire's Strength Shawl (K)
1 Piece V-Stitch Pullover for Women, XS-5X (C)
Green Bay Scarf (C)
*Pattern Requests*

RUSSIAN CABLE PATTERN
Unfinished sweater
Pattern for "Cross Pocket Prayer Cross" for protection
Patriotic afghan pattern either knit or crochet
Looking for a pattern


----------

